# Punkin -twins and Ambery triplets



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

We had a crazy day today Punkin delivered twins a brown buck and white tricolor doe. Easy delivery soo cute. Pictures attached more to come
Amberly delivered triplet bucks about 4 hrs later, not so easy first came with both legs folded back had to go in to straighten out. Second came out no problem and third came out breach. All are doing fine Amberly is still recovering she is attentive to the babies but not getting up much. Gave her nutridrench and she perked up a little.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congrats!

If you have Banamine, give some to Amberly.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

First 2 pics are Punkin's twins last one is Amberly trips


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Good idea Karen how much for a Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How ADORABLE!  and I see wattles!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats ! They are beautiful little babies


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How ADORABLE!  and I see wattles!!


Yes, Punkins boy and 2 of Amberlys boys have wattles


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats, they are so cute! And, I love the wattles!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how adorable ! Love the wattles 
Congrats to you and the mommas :hugs:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Hope this works I have cute video


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Amberly's video


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

SO cute ! Congrats


----------



## Angie (Nov 6, 2013)

They are really cute. I enjoyed seeing them playing in the video.


----------

